# Fashionable tuners



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Why is it in this place that different tuners go in and out of fashion. It is very bizarre but now it seems like if it is a remap, it must be Revo...

24 months ago, MTM
18 months ago, AmD
12 months ago, APR
6 months ago, Jabbasport
Now, Revo

I'm sure the others are no worse than they were. People seem to jump behind a chip which is 'fashionable' rather than driving a car and making an informed decision.

Just seems strange to me...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Very true. People just jump on the latest bandwagon without trying 'all' the options first.

For me(having travelled in different cars), MTM still produces the best 'buzz' factor, but newbies that come to the forum wont ever see that becasue its all 'Revo Tecknic' 'AmD'. All tunes/chips etc produce different driving styles, so you may not get the best for you, unless you know the facts.

Another thing i find a bit obtrusive is... *Flame Suit Ready* ...the advertising(sponsorship allowed i suppose) from Forge in threads. How is a new person or a person new to tuning supposed to get a 'balanced' and unbiased view?

My 2p worth :-/


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I appreciate your point. In my case Paul, it's more to do with what I seem to think meets my requirements with the least amount of hasle.

Not being experienced in modding a car and yet wanting to get more fun out of owning and driving a TT, I'm not too concerned about eeeking every bit of power from the engine. I want an improvement in power whislt being able to revert back to stock at an instant, thereby reducing the risk to my warranty. From the information posted by Revo and forum members, there's enough for me to go on and make a calculated decision. Its not a decision based on a fad or fashion. It would help if other companies would put out more information for mod newbies like me.

Thanks for your post... it does make me think a bit more about other options.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

are AMD Jabba etc allowed to advertise on here or just forge? [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Isnt the idea of a forum to discuss ..if the topic of conversation goes in the way of any manufacturer then its the forum that have led it that way. If folk on the forum have an opinion of other options then nobody can surely stop them from voicing their opinions about it can they ? Where are the posts from other manufactures then ?And advertising ?
By making the offer to our forum it was not a compulsory order to go and buy was it ?
Only we can make that decision, and based on our discussions here and the simple process of installation it seemd ideal for my purpose. I have no previous knowledge of engine tuning, unlike some of the gurus on here, hence my school boy like terminology of the subject. All I know is the system I have chosen work wonderfuly well for me and I would be stupid not to pass on my personal views to this forum.
If everyone just kept quiet then there would be no forum.  Yet again, up creeps this very strange , almost jealous attitude from some of the old school .I will continue to sing the praises of the products that i buy for my TT and equally be honest about poor products and services too. That is what a forum should be all about. Thanks Â  Â PS Well done Forge for supplying an up grade that I could afford and making it effortless to install and use. Â [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> Another thing i find a bit obtrusive is... *Flame Suit Ready* ...the advertising(sponsorship allowed i suppose) from Forge in threads. How is a new person or a person new to tuning supposed to get a 'balanced' and unbiased view?
> 
> My 2p worth :-/


Agreed


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Of course anyone can advertise but only a few do!

I agree with PaulB 100% that this chip fashion has gone in fashions.

However, I personally* rate them in the order you have them i.e. MTM, AMD and then APR. I have yet to try experience Revo or Jabba.

*by which I mean my personal preference and not that one is "better than another".

I wish people would try a few to see what suits rather than goign with fashion but hey what do we know? Maybe people are! Even if they're not it's they're call [shrug].

One final thought - if it was to do with the banner and the perception that this makes it a biased forum, why isn't there a large majority of people driving around on Forge's own chip?

Paul

P.S. How many people have to go with it to be a fashion? I only recall a couple going with Jabba!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Agreed


Agreed, agreed...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would say that it is clever marketing that wins customers. Not so much fashion.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Why is it in this place that different tuners go in and out of fashion. It is very bizarre but now it seems like if it is a remap, it must be Revo...
> 
> 24 months ago, MTM
> 18 months ago, AmD
> ...


I hate MTM, AmD, APR Jabbasport & Revo because they would alter the car I bought. Just a balanced view.

Moley


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

By definition, any remap that releases more power alters the car!

Hate seems to be a very strong term. It may be something that you choose not to do, but that does not make it hateworthy.

Call me old fashioned, but the main thing about a remap is to release more power, torque and driveability. I would have thought that the ability to defraud Audi UK would be second place...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I have my favourite and some would say I therefore have expensive tastes!  ;D

What suprises me is how many willing pioneers there are to take on a new product in their 25k cars.

Forge are a very customer service biased companies, so no expectations of problems and very high expectations of service if there are any and Forge will deliver.

But am I alone in thinking..let someone else try it and see how they fair in 10000 miles of a new product.

Certainly the edge they have is the the process and it being switchable which is why it is attractive to so many.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

For me, I have generally shied away from making mods to my cars in the past because it tends to have an impact on warranty. The *major* attraction of the Revo mod is the fact that the ECU is not tampered with, and the likelyhood is that Audi would have no idea that changes have been made. Once out of the three year warranty period, if modding, I would consider all alternatives.

I guess there are a lot of factors to consider when going down this route. Also, as time moves on, there is a natural progression in terms of technology etc and therefore it is not unsurprising that the favoured companies change as well.

Just my Â£1 worth...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Brett/Wak

Both have some valid points. I guess the thing is that it may be better to have a remap with a proven history of working for a long time over one of unproven pedigree that gives you the option to defraud Audi.

The reason I went for AmD was partly that I was lucky enough to see a 110k mile chipped S3 that they had done. That and Geoff's honesty about whether it had seen any premature wear (which I would expect any chipped car to do in places like wheel bearings) meant that I thought they were worth the money they were charging. AmD have many years experience, as do MTM and APR. The Revo guys have plenty of experience but are trying new things.

I guess another point that struck me as odd is that Forge pushed their own remap as being one of the few with TUV approval and how that was really important. However, I don't see them announcing their new product as being approved. Is it no longer important?

Paul


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> What suprises me is how many willing pioneers there are to take on a new product in their 25k cars


I thought most of this mapping was APR code (or very similar anyway) - the APR conversions were one of the best i tried on the TT and so i'd have no problems with trying it. Forge TUV approved their previous ECU conversions - no mean feat and it shows confidence in the product.

The revo technology may be new, but the mapping has proven history and that is what is important.

Forge-Revo are going to be remapping my Golf - AmD did a great job on my TT, but at the moment they do not have the product i want and as a fairly informed consumer, the Forge conversion looks like it will give me just what i want. 

rgds


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ScoTTy:

You'll get to feel the Jabba experience in a few weeks. It will be the black coupe hooning off into the sunset  8)  ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> I thought most of this mapping was APR code (or very similar anyway) - the APR conversions were one of the best i tried on the TT and so i'd have no problems with trying it. Forge TUV approved their previous ECU conversions - no mean feat and it shows confidence in the product.
> 
> The revo technology may be new, but the mapping has proven history and that is what is important.
> 
> Forge-Revo are going to be remapping my Golf - AmD did a great job on my TT, but at the moment they do not have the product i want and as a fairly informed consumer, the Forge conversion looks like it will give me just what i want. Â


I wonder what APR think of Revo using their code (or an evolution of it)?

I think my point is that Forge's proponents had a big TUV good, non TUV bad push on this forum about a year ago. So, either Revo is TUV approved or Forge has subtley changed its position.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that Revo is bad. I'm sure knowing their pedigree that it is a very good product. Its just amusing the fads we go through. I have yet to see a good review of the Revo product by anyone who has experience of a broad range of chipped cars. Most of the hype on the forum is because it is so much better than a standard car. I would hope that would be the case.

Perhaps it is time for another RR day to compare Revo and the rest on the same day, same rollers to help people to make more informed decisions.

Paul


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I wonder what APR think of Revo using their code (or an evolution of it)?


Well there is a lot more to it than that :-X

I'd love to try a Revo'd TT, having tried Schips / AmD / APR and MTM it would be an interesting experience. IMHO APR was one of the nicest conversions, mainly due to the smooth mapping and the fact it felt like Audi had done it themselves. I would assume that the Revo product would feel the same.

As you say the hype has come about mainly as the 'stealthness' of this mod has convinced some who are dithering due to warranty issues to go ahead.


----------

